# Ungerechte Fraktionen ?!



## Rattatusch (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

ich freue mich total auf W.A.R aber stehe der Einteilung der Fraktionen eher kritisch gegenüber, da ich befürchte, das Chaos ziehmlich viele Anhänger haben wird, und Ordnung kaum bzw wesentlich weniger.
BEGRÜNDUNG: Viele neue Abonenten kommen aus dem WoW Universum und dort herrschen (zumindest bei meinem Realmpool [ Raserei ] ) große PvP Unterschiede !! Die Horde gewinnt dort zu 85-90% und natürlich will keiner zu den Verlierern gehören!!! Oft ist es so, das die Allianz durchaus das Potenzial dazu hat, mit zuhalten oder zugewinnen, jedoch fehlt meist einfach die Motivation !!! Ich meine, wer 999 mal verliert, glaubt einfach nicht mehr dran, dass er beim 1000 mal gewinnen könnte !!! Ich erlebe es selber oft, wenn ich mit meinem Ally Char das Bg betrete und dort sitzen am Spawn 3-4 Afk'ler die nur ein Abzeichen abgrabbeln wollen um sich dann wieder anzumelden, und wieder Afk zu gehen, hier ist das beste Beispiel für fehlende Motivation bzw schlechtes PvP !!! Deshalb befürchte ich, dass viele (jetzt) Alllianzer , die zu W.A.R. wechseln, Chaos ( die Horden Fraktion von W.A.R.) nehmen um wenigstens in dem Game Sieger zu sein. 

Deshalb hoffe ich, es gibt noch ein paar Leute die bereit sind sich der Herausforderung zustellen, und Ordnung zunehmen!!!

Ich persönlich mache den Ausgang eines Schlachtfeldes an MEINEM Skill fest und nicht an meiner Fraktion !!!

MfG   und gefundene Rechtschreib- und oder Grammatikfehler dürft ihr gerne behalten :-)


----------



## Hammerschild (16. Juli 2007)

Habe auch WOW gespielt (Realmpool Raserei) auf Seiten der Horde. Im BG waren bei uns meist nur im Alterac die Ehreleecher unterwegs (zwischen 5-15 !). 
Denke auch, daß Chaos sehr viele Anhänger haben wird ... aber aus anderen Gründen. Die Chaosseite hat ja "viel coolere" Rassen. Zerstörung ist einfach oba rulor roxxor mäßig IMBA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein ... ehrlich - ich habe keine Ahnung warum alle Welt auf Seiten der Zerstörung spielen will ?!
Mir soll es aber recht sein wenn ein Großteil der WOWler Allianzer nun wieder mein Feind ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon darauf meinen pädagogisch wertvollen Hammer herauszuholen und damit meine Gegner zu Brei zu hauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warten wir ab ... und hoffen das Beste !
Vielleicht schreien die Horden der Zerstörung nur lauter und früher, während auf Seiten der Ordnung im stillen Kämmerlein bereits Schlachtpläne entworfen werden.

Gruß
Boradin Hammerschild


----------



## Kartoffel (16. Juli 2007)

es wird keine übermacht von einer fraktion auf einem server geben wie bei WoW wurde von den Entwicklern so gesagt wie sie es realisieren hab ich kein plan


----------



## Wamboland (16. Juli 2007)

Na ja, es ist GEPLANT das es kein zu starken Ungleichgewicht geben wird, ob sie es durchsetzen können bleibt abzuwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2007)

ich denke es wird ausgeglichen, da WAR (wie ich und viele andere schon zum tausendsten mal wiederholen) keine "wahre" gute seite geben wird.

ausserdem denk ich das klassen wie hexenjäger auch die "gute" seite erheblich verdunkeln und für ex-hordler sehr attraktiv sind...

alles in allem : hört endlich auf mit diesem blöden WoW, WAR wird anders und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Targon124 (17. Juli 2007)

Beim Warhammer Table Top hat das Chaos tatsächlich eine nicht unerhebliche Anziehungskraft auf viele Spieler. Das liegt meiner Meinung daran, dass die Grundwerte der Chaosminiaturen im Vergleich zu den Miniaturen andere Völker sehr gut sind. Diese Anziehungskraft wirkt sich besonders auf jüngere Spieler aus.
Ältere Spieler (zumindest in Hamburg) bevorzugen oft andere Rassen, die zwar nicht so gute Grundwerte haben, dafür aber über interessante Sonderregeln verfügen, die das Spielen mit diesen Rassen interessant macht.

Ich glaube eine gleichmäßige Aufteilung der Rassen im Spiel kann es gar nicht geben, da man wohl nicht vorhersehen kann, worauf die Community abfährt.

Wenn ich WoW als Vergleich heranziehe, würde ich darauf tippen, dass mehr Leute die Seite der Ordnung wählen werden, weil in WoW die Allianz im Gegensatz zur Horde ja auch öfter gewählt wird. 
Ich denke einfach mal, dass sich ein Spieler, der sich in WoW für einen Menschen oder einen Zwerg interessiert hat, dies in WAR auch tun wird.


Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Barret (17. Juli 2007)

ich würde ma sagen das man das jezt noch gar nicht wirklich sagen kann welche seite denn nun überbevölkert wird...obwohl die meisten zu chaos tendieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... ich denke mal spätestens wenn die beta beendet ist und WAR released wird wird mans sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (17. Juli 2007)

WAR ist net nur ein spiel für die leute die scho ewigkeiten solche spiele spielen, ihr dürft net vergessen das es was weiß ich wieviel tabletop spieler gibt, die das spiel erwarten, und nunja, warum nicht seine tabletop rasse spielen chaos hin od her, es gibt genug leut die ihre rasse als tabletop (me empire for the win!) 

als kleines beispiel


----------



## Sagardo (17. Juli 2007)

Mythic hat schon bei DAOC einen LVL Bonus gegeben für Fraktionen die "unterbesetzt" sind. 
Das führte meist dazu , dass es recht schnell ausgeglichen WAR =)

jaja so einfach kann das Leben sein...


----------



## Wamboland (18. Juli 2007)

Ich persl. denke auch das auch in WAR nach Release eher die Ordnung die meisten Spieler haben wird, denn die ganzen Spontankäufer und Casuals werden doch eher zu den "normalen und beliebten" Standardrassen tendieren. Der harte Kern der schon 12+ Monate sich mit dem Spiel befasst wählt deine Fraktion unter ganz anderen Gesichtspunkten aus wie der normal Spieler der die Verpackung cool fand und das Spiel deswegen gekauft hat.


----------



## Rattatusch (18. Juli 2007)

Naja das Argument von wegen: Viele Spieler die jetzt einen Zwerg oder Mensch haben, werden sicher wieder einen nehmen...is net ganz richtig, da ich sehr viele kenne die gerade deshalb Chaos nehmen, sie wollen runter von der langweiligen Schiene und meiner Meinung nach sieht Chaos auch wirklich cool aus...ausserdem wie gesagt: jetztige WoW Allianzer tendieren eig alle zu Chaos ( meine theorie steht ja oben) also zumindest die Allys die ich kenne und die sich ernsthaft für WAR interessieren !! 

MfG


----------



## Targon124 (18. Juli 2007)

Rattatusch schrieb:


> .... jetztige WoW Allianzer tendieren eig alle zu Chaos ( meine theorie steht ja oben) also zumindest die Allys die ich kenne und die sich ernsthaft für WAR interessieren !!




Schau an, in meinem Bekanntenkreis ist es genau andersrum.
Da will jeder seiner Rasse treu bleiben.


Gruß
Targon124


----------



## Sagardo (18. Juli 2007)

Da es soooooo viele VERSCHIEDENE Klassen geben wird , wird wohl jeder Spieler auf kurz oder lang beide Fraktionen spielen. Wer es nicht tut , selber schuld ^^


----------



## Otty Peek (19. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß nich ob das schon jmd hier gesagt hat aber zum Thema Übermacht in 
den Bg's -  falls eine Seite unterbesetzt ist wird diese mit Npcs aufgestockt.

Beim Release von WoW ham sich auch alle Sorgen über Unterbevölkerung gemacht aber bis jetzt hats meistens gut geklappt.


----------



## Sagardo (19. Juli 2007)

Naja bei WOW nicht wirklich ^^ wenn man ally ist hat man Wartezeiten von 45 min bis 3 Stunden auf Alleria . Die Hordler kommen instand rein auf Alleria .


----------



## Zauma (20. Juli 2007)

Ich gehöre zu den Allies, die in WAR Chaos spielen wollen. Und ja, es liegt daran, daß ich mit der Allianz schlechte Erfahrungen im PvP in WoW gemacht habe.

Das liegt aber meiner Ansicht nach nicht daran, daß viel mehr Spieler zur Horde als zur Allianz gegangen sind, sondern daran, daß Spieler einer bestimmten Sorte eher zur Allianz gegangen sind. Die Allianz verliert ja ihre Random-BG's auch nicht immer, weil sie weniger sind, sondern weil ein Großteil der Spieler einfach keine Ahnung hat, wie das BG funktioniert.

In Warsong wird der Flaggenträger des Gegners vorbei gelassen und der eigene kriegt keine Unterstützung, während die Mehrzahl einfach in der Mitte dumm rumzergt. Im Arathi werden die Fahnen nicht geschützt, sondern 5 Allies laufen einem Hordler nach, während ein anderer Hordler derweil die Fahne tappt. Greift man an, kloppt man dumm auf den Hordlern rum, statt selber die Fahne zu tappen und den "Nachschub" vom Friedhof dadurch abzuschneiden. Selbst im Alterac habe ich gestern 2x hintereinander verloren, weil ein paar Hordler koordiniert gespielt haben und die Allies auf Rufe nach mehr Verteidigern mit "rofl", "lol" und "Du noob, l2p" geantwortet haben.

Ich vermute, daß viele dieser Spieler wieder auf seiten der "guten" Ordnung spielen werden das wird seine Auswirkungen haben.

Als Ex-Allianzler läfut man ja nicht davor weg, daß seine Fraktion in der Überzahl war, sondern davor, daß einfach die Deppen-Dichte viel höher ist als bei der Horde.

Das führt im Gegenzug dazu, daß immer mehr fähige PvPler zur anderen Fraktion abwandern, was ich schon in WoW erlebt habe.

Das gibt dann kein Ungleichgewicht an Zahl, aber an Qualität und wie sie dem gegensteuern wollen, wenn es wirklich so kommen sollte, bin ich mal gespannt.

Wenn in WoW, wo das nichts ändert, 90% aller BG's von einer Fraktion gewonnen werden, ist das ziemlich egal. Wenn aber in WAR, wo man damit die Welt ändern kann, solche Quoten auftreten, wird das möglicherweise das Spiel kaputt machen. Dann wäre ja quasi eine Hauptstadt unter Dauerbelagerung.


----------



## Sagardo (20. Juli 2007)

Naja es gibt die, die gerne leicht gewinnen und es gibt die guten Spieler, die eine Herausforderung suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch sehr gute und starke Spieler bei WOW , bei der Allianz , die siehst du nur nie , da du in keiner dieser SG's bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei WAR wirst du sie sehen und Live miterleben .... keine Sorge , gute Spieler spielen beide Seiten , ist bei jedem Spiel so...

Einige SG's die ich aus DAOC kenne gehen genau deshalb zur Ordnung , um gegen den "Mainstream" zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja du siehst, wie man es macht , man macht es halt anders als andere =)


----------



## Zauma (21. Juli 2007)

Wenn man in WoW länger PvP als Random bei der Allianz gemacht und versucht hat, vollkommenen Ignoranten die einfachsten Grundlagen eines BG's beizubringen, hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr.

Ich rede doch auch nicht von Stammgruppen. Wie Arenateams sind auch Stammgruppen durchaus gleichwertig. Das sehe ich immer, wenn wir nach der Arena dann mit der Gruppe noch in die BG's gehen.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß eine sehr große Menge von Allianzlern andauernd verliert. Wenn ich mit meinem Hordenchar ohne Gruppe in ein BG gehe, gewinne ich fast immer. Gehe ich mit meinem Allianzchar rein (gleicher Server, gleicher Realmpool) verliere ich.

Wenn man nun ein Spiel hat, in dem diese BG's gezählt werden, um die Kontrolle eines Zone einer Fraktion zuzuteilen, wie wäre das dann in WoW?

Da können einzelne Stammgruppen 24 Stunden dagegen anspielen, soviel Fraktionspunkte können sie gar nicht zurück gewinnen, wie da den Bach runtergehen.

Die Allianz hat auf den alten Servern massenweise Spieler, die BG's zu 90% verlieren. Die Horde hat massenweise Spieler, die zu 90% gewinnen.

Wird bei WAR irgendwas anders sein, was solch ein Ungleichgewicht verhindert? Also ich sehe es im Moment nicht.


----------



## Sagardo (21. Juli 2007)

Bei WOW war es ein selbstgemachtes Problem. 
Die meisten PVP-Spieler haben sich einen Hordechar gemacht, nicht weil sie Horde so toll fanden, sondern weil man als Allianzspieler STUNDENLANG auf ein BG warten musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Server früher ein noch schlechteres Verhältnis von Allianz zu Horde hatten.(Teilweise 5 Ally auf 1 Hordler)
Also hat sich dann über kurz oder lang eine konzentration der "PVP-Spieler" auf der Horde Seite gebildet.

Außerdem sind auf der Allianzseite noch die weibischen Nachtelfen, welche eine gewisse "verträumte" Spieleransammlung geschaffen hat. 

Diese Probleme wird es bei WAR nicht geben ^^

Es gibt keine Weibischen Chars , (wie Nachtelfen bei WOW) und die BG's werden immer recht schnell aufgehen , da mit NPC's aufgefüllt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND ES WIRD MIT MASSE PVP-SPIELER GEBEN !!!

Also keine Sorge Mythic hat ,im gegenteil zu Blizzard schon eine Menge erfahrung im PVP.
Und sie haben es immerhin geschafft einen ewig tobenden Kampf zu schaffen in DAOC , wo jede Seite mal dominierend war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohrax (21. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub es ist ein wenig übertrieben.

Erstens vergleich bitte die Bgs und Arena von WoW nicht mit War, da gibt es mehr als Instanzkämpfe.
Ich freu mich schon auf die Zergs. Zwei Riesen Zerge sowas sieht einfach geil aus und Leute die nicht besonders gut gespielt haben oder neu waren oder sonst was konnten sich dort versteckten und sie hatten ihren spaß , während andere in kleinen Gruppen, ich sag mal stamm war aber nicht immer so, die Nachkommenden dezimierten.

Zweitens es sollen für die Seite ne menge Vorteile geben, ich denk mal besonders die "Kids" oder die sich nicht so besonders informiert haben, werden sich eher vom Bonus ködern lassen als unbedingt z. b. Chaos zu spielen.

Drittens macht oder braucht Blizzard nicht unbedingt was gegen die Überbevölkerung zu unternehmen weil es immer mehr zum PvE Spiel geworden ist, besonders nach Burning Crusade. Die Arena ist der beste beweis dafür, dort ist nichts mehr mit RvR. 

Warten wir ab was WAR so im petto hat dauert ja noch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splin (21. Juli 2007)

Ich denke das ist ganz schwer zu sagen, dass es bei den jeweiligen Fraktionen ungleichmäßige Verteilungen geben wird. In Wow ist dies schließlich auch stark vom Server abhängig. Ich bin auf Seiten der Allianz gewechselt, weil auf Azshara (ich weiß nicht, ob es immer noch so ist) die Horde ständig gebash0rt wurde. Allerdings werde ich wohl auch beim Chaos einsteigen ... ich bin einfach lieber der Böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (21. Juli 2007)

und genau das is der falsche und feige weg, spint, wechseln das noch weniger fähige spieler auf einer seite sind. bin auch von azshara und hab mich mehr als 100 mal geärgert das im pvp sooviele leute das system net checkn, doch ich sag nur grpvp hilft. 

so zurück zum thema, ich denke mal das das scho gut geregelt wird mit dein seiten, die gedanken hab ich mir net scho einmal gemacht, was ist wenn eine seite zu stark is? bauen die belagerer dann ihre stadt vor den toren der belagerten? das sie net so weit laufen müssn?  aber ich sag mal, einfach als einer der ersten auf den ersten paar servern anfangen, da gibts sicha keinen mangel an spielern.

als edit noch schnell:

ihr geht hir alle von den leuten aus die scho immer wow dark age of c. usw gespielt haben, doch ihr vergesst eine seeeehr große gruppe, die leute die nur das table top gespielt haben.. sehr viele wird es sicha zu war ziehn.


----------



## Sagardo (21. Juli 2007)

DAs will ich doch hoffen, das die Comunity um ein paar echte Rollenspieler bereichert wird und das manch ein Tabletop Spieler uns geschichtlichen Laien den Weg nach Ekrund zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich schon auf eine gute Mischung von MMORPG'lern und dem "alten Volk" der Warhammer Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Splin (22. Juli 2007)

Ja ich weiß, Doomseeker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ne blöde Aktion ... aber letztendlich bin ich auf einem anderen Server der Horde treu geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre allerdings auch mal gespannt wie das von dir geschilderte Szenario aussehen wird - wird dann mit einem Schlag die belagerte Stadt zu einem Lager der eigenen Fraktion? Cool wäre natürlich wenn die NPCs der eigenen Fraktion nach erfolgreichem Ansturm auf eine gegnerische Stadt ihre sieben Sachen satteln würden und in die eingenommene Zone einmarschieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber naja, wir werden sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (22. Juli 2007)

naja, so weit man weiß läuft das so, wenn man es echt mal geschaft hat , vor der feindlichen hauptstadt zu stehn , und diese dann wirklich einzunehmen wird sie halt beblündert, der Imperator, phönixkönig, hochkönig (auf der seite der ordnung , Hexenkönig, WAAAGHboss, Chaoslord auf der anderen) wird halt gefangen genommen, usw.  und dann mit der zeit wird die stadt von ner massigen welle von npcs zurück erobert.  da frag ich mich wie lang man sich als besetzer wohl halten kann?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?  das stehn wohl die chance 15-1 für die angreifer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (22. Juli 2007)

Das mit dem Wechseln zu einer anderen, der "Gewinner"-Fraktion ist so eine Sache. Mit meinem Main spiele ich weiter Allianz, versuche dann entweder, ein bißchen was zu erreichen bei Randoms, die allem Anschein nach überhaupt keine Lust haben, ein BG zu gewinnen oder ich spiele mit einem Twink bei der Horde, wenn niemand von meiner Gilde da ist, um gemeinsam Spaß zu haben.

Ich mache mir halt nur Sorgen, wenn ich auf den BG's dann genau von diesen Leuten, die immer nur verlieren und zu ... was-auch-immer... für irgendwelche Taktiken sind, höre: "Ja, wenn WAR erstmal rauskommt, dann wechseln wir". Ich meine, machen die das dann da genauso?

Es ist halt eine Tatsache, daß auf allen WoW-Servern, egal ob US oder Europa, die Allianz in den instanzierten BG's extrem schlecht abschneidet. Jedenfalls auf den alten Servern. Auf den neuen Server ist es dann dank Blutelfen so, daß die ganzen Spieler, die vorher der Allianz die Niederlagen durch ihr Spielvermögen gebracht haben, jetzt auf Hordeseite spielen und die Horde da schlecht aussieht.

Ich hoffe, daß dieses Phänomen bei WAR keinen großen Einfluß hat, aber es kann eben auch da passieren, daß einfach eine Menge von Leuten eine Fraktion wählt und sie dann grottig gespielt wird.

Man kann sicher nicht auf Dauer die gegnerische Hauptstadt belagern, weil immer stärkere NPC's sie dann zurückholen, aber wenn das wirklich so läuft wie bei WoW, wird dann sofort die bessere Fraktion wieder vor der Hauptstadt der anderen stehen... oder eben nach einem Tag oder so.

Die andere wird kein Licht sehen, wenn sie auf Dauer 90% der instanzierten RvR-Kämpfe verliert.


----------



## Sagardo (22. Juli 2007)

Es wird auf jedem Server immer Phasen geben , wo eine Seite stärker ist, als die andere , aber das sind nur Phasen.
Wenn ein Seite schlechter ist , zieht sie schnell Spieler an , die gut sind und sich dort einen Namen machen wollen . Im gegenzug wird es den anderen guten Spielern auf der anderen Seite schnell langweilig ....

Ich bin zwar auch mehr der Meinung , dass 3 Fraktionen einfach das Beste sind , wie in DAOC, aber es wird auch mit 2 Fraktionen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (23. Juli 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Es wird auf jedem Server immer Phasen geben , wo eine Seite stärker ist, als die andere , aber das sind nur Phasen.
> Wenn ein Seite schlechter ist , zieht sie schnell Spieler an , die gut sind und sich dort einen Namen machen wollen . Im gegenzug wird es den anderen guten Spielern auf der anderen Seite schnell langweilig ....
> 
> Ich bin zwar auch mehr der Meinung , dass 3 Fraktionen einfach das Beste sind , wie in DAOC, aber es wird auch mit 2 Fraktionen gehen
> ...



In WoW funktioniert das seit Jahren aber nicht so.

Deswegen hätte ich ja auch drei Fraktionen für besser befunden. Da wirkt sich dann sowas nicht so heftig aus.


----------



## Sagardo (23. Juli 2007)

Da hast du recht , da können sich immer die 2 schwächsten zusammenschliessen gegen den starken.


----------



## Splin (23. Juli 2007)

Ob drei Fraktionen besser wären hin oder her, es wird nur zwei geben. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sich EA Mythic sich da was Gutes in Sachen Balancing einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnte jedoch schwer werden: Wenn eine Seite auf dem Server "bla" besser ist als die andere, soll man dann einfach die Spieler auf einen anderen Server verfrachten, wo die gleiche Seite schwächer ist?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein Spaß ... aber man bleibt gespannt


----------



## Sagardo (23. Juli 2007)

Naja ob das immer so bleiben wird mit "nur" 2 Fraktionen ? hier ein Zitat...

Eurogamers.de fragt hier Rahim Attaba (Produkt Manager Europe)

Eurogamer: Was denkt Ihr, wie viele Rassen in Warhammer Online Sinn machen? Schließlich gibt es im Brettspiel über ein Dutzend." 

Rahim Attaba: Unser Ziel ist es, erstmal sechs Rassen und zwei Fraktionen einzubauen. Diese passen hervorragend in unsere Version der Warhammer-Welt. Nach der Veröffentlichung wird man dann sehen, ob wir noch andere Rassen und Länder integrieren werden, es gibt ja wie schon gesagt genug Material.


Ich poste den Link mal http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=80199


----------



## Doomseeker (23. Juli 2007)

warum das bei wow net ging, lag daran das man wochen mit lvl verbrauchte. und nur die echtenmonster zocker in 4-5 tagen 60 waren.

aber davon sehn wir mal ab.

wie ich scho mal gesagt hatte, leute schmeist euch auf einen der ersten server da dürfte das problem der zu starken feindfraktion normal net aufkommen.
der rest wird sich zeigen.

seit doch mal zufrieden mit den fraktion die wir haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind ja noch net mal alle raus und ihr versucht scho mit tuscheleien neue herraufzubeschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich gibts noch, tiermenschen,skaven,bretonen, waldelfen, chaoszwerge( als armee in der 6 edition das letzte mal gesehn), khemri, vampire, echsenmenschen,kislev, entschuldigt falls ich jemanden vergessn hab, andere warhammer tabletop spieler werden mich scho brandmarken falls ich das ihrige volk vergessen haben sollte.


----------



## Sumoikashi (24. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach nur darauf hoffen, dass es ein paar anständige Leader aus DAOC oder einem anderem MMORPG den Leuten aus WOW etwas Disziplin und Teamplay beibringen.  Das System in WoW war doch schon immer auf Gildenkonkurenzkampf ausgelegt, da ist mir der Ally lieber als meine Hordengilde, die vielleicht den Firstkill vor meiner Gilde hatte. Was für ein dummes System ...
WAR wird ohne Zusammenspiel nicht funktionieren, keine Gilde bekommt 200 Spieler gestellt. 
Hoffentlich erbarmt sich jemand und formt die breite WoW-Masse, vielleicht sind die dann auch einsichtig, wenn sie sehen, dass es Regeln und gute Orga zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## Enom (24. Juli 2007)

Sumoikashi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach nur darauf hoffen, dass es ein paar anständige Leader aus DAOC oder einem anderem MMORPG den Leuten aus WOW etwas Disziplin und Teamplay beibringen.  Das System in WoW war doch schon immer auf Gildenkonkurenzkampf ausgelegt, da ist mir der Ally lieber als meine Hordengilde, die vielleicht den Firstkill vor meiner Gilde hatte. Was für ein dummes System ...
> WAR wird ohne Zusammenspiel nicht funktionieren, keine Gilde bekommt 200 Spieler gestellt.
> Hoffentlich erbarmt sich jemand und formt die breite WoW-Masse, vielleicht sind die dann auch einsichtig, wenn sie sehen, dass es Regeln und gute Orga zum Erfolg führen.




Aye, wie schön du das geschrieben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOW = ALB Ein Brainalb da ? Wir suchen einen Brainalb (hrhr insider2Win)


----------



## Sagardo (24. Juli 2007)

Sterntaler kann ja mal die alten Brainalbs anschreiben , die E-Mail Adressen müsste GOA ja haben ^^

Brainalb , welch schöne Sache ^^ naja das werden die ehemaligen WOWler dann auch noch kennen lernen .

Ach was freue ich mich schon auf "Ey du hast mir garnichts zu sagen" und "**** dich man , ich mach was ich will , ich habe immerhin ja auch einen 70er Jäger gehabt" bis hin zu "bei WOW habe ich meinen EIGENEN Raid geführt !!! Und wir haben Boss XY innerhalb von 5 Minuten geroxxor powned" und so weiter und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach Zahllose Spieler , die nach 2 Monaten zu WOW zurück gehen , da sie merken , dass sie nicht die Fähigkeiten haben sich in die Gemeinschaft einzugliedern und sich unterzuordnen .
Und die tollen post , die die WOW Comunity dann beruhigen werden ala " Ich habe das ****Spiel schon durch , is voll arm und die haben echt keine ahnung vom zocken.".

Aber ich freue mich auch auf die Leute , den genau diese soziale Komponente in WOW gefehlt hat und die sich darauf freuen ein kleiner Teil einer Gemeinschaft zu sein , die sich gegenseitig auch wirklich braucht .

Denn hier kann kein Raid XY eine Hauptstadt alleine erobern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob sie es wollen oder auch nicht ^^ 

Ich hoffe auch , dass es bei WAR wieder Server RL-Treffen geben wird, wobei ich mir bei der Warhammer comunity eigentlich fast sicher bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja Brainalb - toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauma (24. Juli 2007)

Sumoikashi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach nur darauf hoffen, dass es ein paar anständige Leader aus DAOC oder einem anderem MMORPG den Leuten aus WOW etwas Disziplin und Teamplay beibringen.  ... WAR wird ohne Zusammenspiel nicht funktionieren, keine Gilde bekommt 200 Spieler gestellt.



Hoffen kann man immer, aber in dem Fall halte ich Hoffnung für vergebens.

Gerade gestern habe ich wieder eine erstklassiges Beispiel dafür in WoW erlebt. Ich bin mit meiner Arenagruppe nach der Arena noch in das Arathibecken gegangen. Wir haben dreimal gespielt und davon zweimal gewonnen, das eine mal dazwischen knapp verloren. Bei letzten Mal haben wir ein fast schon verlorenes Spiel noch mal herumgerissen. Die Horde wird heftig gereihert haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So macht PvP in WoW durchaus Spaß.

Wir haben nicht gewonnen, weil wir Helden sind oder PvP-Cracks. Wir haben nur gewonnen, weil wir die grundlegendsten Taktiken beherrschten und als Team gespielt haben. Die Hordler sind ja schon überrascht, wenn Heiler heilen, Spieler CC machen und nicht sofort wieder einer auf das Schaf oder die Eisfalle draufhaut und statt zu zergen mal die Fahnen getappt werden.

Sowas funktioniert am besten, wenn man 15 Leuten im Schlachtfeld hat, die wissen, was zu tun ist und das tun, ohne daß man was sagen muß. Das funktioniert auch, wenn Leute dabei hat, die auf das hören, was einer sagt. Ich meine, ich mache es oft genug, daß ich vor Beginn höflich erkläre, wie das BG gespielt wird.

Wenn man dann aber z.B. erklärt, daß die Schmiede der wichtigeste Punkt ist, weil man von da alles holen kann oder darum bittet, daß mehr als man selber zur Verteidigung beim Stall bleibt und man bekommt als Antwort ein "rolf, du noob" fragt man sich schon, mit welchen Leuten man da zusammen spielt.

Die meisten Allianzler sind leider, man muß es so sagen, dumm wie Brot. Es gibt einige, die lernen wollen, aber die gehen eben in der Masse unter und verlieren irgendwann die Lust.

Man kann gegen so viel Ignoranz einfach nichts machen. Weist man im Arathi darauf hin, daß an der Mine niemand ist und dort doch ein Verteidiger hingehen sollte, bekommt man entweder sofort ein "lol" oder ein "Geh doch selba" und nach dem Hinweis, daß man schon als einziger am Stall steht und deswegen nicht weg kann, dann ein "lol" und damit ist das Gespräch beendet.

Es funktioniert eigentlich kein MMORPG ohne Zusammenspiel, denke ich mal, aber die Leute in WoW wurden leider lange Zeit dazu erzogen, miteinander zu konkurrieren. Die wenigsten Gilden sind doch da keine Zweckgemeinschaften, die sich dem Gott Loot verschrieben haben. Im alten PvP-System hat man nicht mit dem Gegner konkurriert, sondern mit den eigenen Leuten, denn man hat nur einen höheren Rang bekommen, wenn man länger online war als die.

Meine Hoffnung ist ja, daß nicht so viele WoWler zu WAR wechseln, denn dann könnte wirklich eine Fraktion diese ganzen ignoranten Spieler fangen.


----------



## Shredder87 (25. Juli 2007)

Immer Locker bleiben Jungs und Mädels,
Jeder hat Gründe seine für ihn Lieblinsrasse zu wählen.

Meine ist Chaos. Warum?
Ganz einfach. Ich wirke im RL zu nett und bin immer freundlich zu anderen. Ausser zu Westdeutschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber im meinen Kopf und denken bin ich abgrundtief böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also trifft für mich Chaos definitiv zu. Böse Nordmänner die zu "bösen" Göttern "beten" und in ihren Namen alles auseinander legen. Bin sicher das die Chaos Fraktion alle Metaler spielen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man sich den Trailer an sieht benutzen Chaos alles um zu siegen. Nich gerade die Englische Art aber im Krieg ist alles erlaubt. Deswegen lost der kleine Sigmapriester auch im Trailer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Thront (25. Juli 2007)

hört hört... geb dir vollkommen recht shredder:


WARten wirs doch einfach mal ab !


----------



## Hammerschild (26. Juli 2007)

Verdammt ... ich bin im RL harmlos und freundlich (nicht regional beschränkt !) - aber *kein Metaller * sondern Gothic ... deshalb muß ich wohl auf Seiten der Ordnung spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SGRavenlock (26. Juli 2007)

Hm.... Ich sehe bei diesen Vergleichen mit WoW zwei Probleme (Ich vergleiche diese beiden Spiele auch sehr viel, da WoW schließlich auch mein erstes mmo war):

1. Dachte ich bisher, dass das PvP mehr in den einzelnen Gebieten stattfindet als in Instanzierten Schlachtfeldern. Von daher ist es doch relativ egal, auf welcher Seite man spielt.

2. Jede Klasse ist einmalig. Und zumindest ich möchte eine Klasse wählen, die mir zusagt und nicht bei welcher ich die besseren Siegchancen habe. Wenn ich jetzt also unbedingt einen Schamen spielen will, muss ich zur Zerstörung gehen, denn woanders als bei den Goblins finde ich den ja nicht - genauso wie ich als Ritter des Sonnenordens halt zum Imperium (Ordnung) gehen muss. 

Nja, einfach mal abwarten.

Grüße

SG


----------



## Thip (24. September 2007)

Ich werde Eher zur Zerstörung tendieren aber nicht aus den bis jetzt genannten Gründen. Ich habe mir alle (bis jetzt bekannten) Klassen angeschaut und mich darüber gut informiert und danach entschieden welche Klasse ich spiele. Und da bin ich nun mal auf Seiten der Zerstörung gelandet, bei den Grünhäuten als Goblin Schamane. Weil mich die Klasse interessiert und nicht weil gut 70% zur Zerstörung gehen wollen oder weil ich ebenfalls als Ally bei WoW nur selten beim PvP gewann, was auch daran lag das echt viele Nulpen bei der Ally spielen.

Also ich galube auch da es keine gleichen Klassen gibt wird es doch eher sehr ausgeglichen sein.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (30. September 2007)

ich hab mit Raserei schlechte Erfahrung

alterac ok immer gewonnen, aber WS -.-  ich will net drüber reden

Arathi war einigermaßen ausggeglichen, wobei dir Horde öfter gewann


jo also Chaos wird mehr anhänger haben, vermut ich


----------



## Pelayo (1. Oktober 2007)

Also die Balance wird immer ein Problem in einem Onlinegame sein. 

Bei Dark Age of Camelot kann ich mich noch erinnern wurde zig mal an der Balance der einzelnen Klassen/Reiche herumgefeilt. Heute Übah...morgen Sozialplatz oder so ähnlich. 

Ist auch nicht schlimm, finde ich, dafür hat man sehr vielefältige Klassen und nicht wie in WOW stupide auf jeder Fraktionsseite, dieselben. Da ist es natürlich einfacher die richtige Balance zu finden.

Ich persönlich finde es spannender, individuelle Klassen einzelner Reiche zu haben, die einer permanenten Balance bedürfen, als auf jeder Seite die gleichen Klassen, die sich event. nur durch eine Rassenfähigkeit unterscheiden.


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2007)

Problematischer sehe ich das Ungleichgewicht bei der Spieleranzahl. Wenn man Spiele macht wo es nur schwer möglich ist die Fraktion zu wechseln, dann ist das definitiv ein Problem.


----------



## Grizzla (8. Oktober 2007)

Also ich denke auch das es mehr Zerstörungs Anhänger geben wird , bzw. ich kenne fast nur Leute die Chaos oder Grünhaute spielen wollen...

Ich hoffe aber es wird nicht der fall sein . ^^


----------



## Dubitare (8. Oktober 2007)

Je mehr leute chaos spielen, desto mehr Schädel dürfen die Zwerge spalten. Das war in WoW so und in war wird es mit Sicherheit auch so werden.


----------



## Leoncore (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich seh es realistisch und sage das es wie bei Team-Shootern (Enemy Territory, Battlefield) eine Begrenzung pro Seite geben wird, so wird verhindert das sagen wir mal eine Seite komplett überrannt wird, außer die Spieler einer Seite haben kein interesse daran das Gebiet zu verteidigen und rennen sonst wo rum. Wie es mit der Balance der verschiedenen Klassen aussieht muss man mal sehen.

mfg
Leon


----------



## fabian20 (12. Oktober 2007)

HI

Also ich würd mich mit Kommentaren im Bezug auf WOW grundsätzlich zurückhalten. Ich sag auch warum. Man kann ja überhaupt nicht überschauen wies in wow wirklich ist da man ja nicht auf allen Servern chars hat. Ich beispielsweise hab sehr lang auf dem Server Guldan gespielt. 

Dort war die Horde in PVP praktisch zu vernachlässigen. Die BGS wurden durchweg beherrscht von der Alianz. 
Also sind so Pauschalaussagen wie :" die alianz stinkt ja immer gegen horde ab" oder "Alle die kein pvp können gehen zur allianz" einfach nicht wahr. 

Ich beispielsweise habe nur Horde gespielt und werd wohl zur Seite der Ordnung gehen, da ich erstens die klassen des chaos nicht so berauschend find und ich zweitens hoffe (nicht weiss und auch nicht beurteilen kann) dass die chaos seite überlaufen ist. Ich persönlich spiele lieber auf der "schwächeren seite" 

Aber ehrlich mal was gefällt euch denn an den chaos klassen. Grünhäute haben offtanks und defftanks Chaosarmee hat offtanks und defftanks. Diese dummen tanks machen bei den beiden seiten schon die hälfte der klassen aus. die einzigen die da  etwas abwechslungsreicher sind sind die dunkelelfen. 

da find ich die ordnung wesentlich lustiger. 

Ich persönlich favorisier momentan den sigmar priester. Vielleicht liegts daran das er auf dem ersten blick dem paladin aus wow ähnlich ist und ich den immer schonmal spielen wollt (aber nie gemacht hab)

Wisst ihr was über den sigmarpriester könnt ihr mir da was erzählen?


----------



## Shany (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich schätze auch, dass es mehr Leute auf der Seite der Zerstörung geben wird, denn da sehen die rassen nich alle gleich aus.

Vergleichen wir mal |Orcs, Dunkelelfen, Chaos, Goblins
                             |Menschen, Zwerge, Hochelfen
Oda wie mein Kumpel sagt:" Menschen, kleine Menschen, schwule Menschen


----------



## Wagdy (13. Oktober 2007)

Shany schrieb:


> Vergleichen wir mal |Orcs, Dunkelelfen, Chaos, Goblins
> |Menschen, Zwerge, Hochelfen
> Oda wie mein Kumpel sagt:" Menschen, kleine Menschen, schwule Menschen


Whoa, der war gut....
Nein im Ernst, ich hab wie gesagt auch vor Grünhäute zu spielen, ABER....

Bestimmt nicht wegen PvP, PvE oder Questvorteilen...
Mir gefallen die Greenskinz einfach am besten...von Rasse und Klasse her.
Am liebsten wären mir ja immer noch Skaven (zu Mythic zwinkert^^).
Ne, ich denke, das wird schon ausgeglichen, werde auch den einen oder anderen Twink vielleicht machen auf Ordnungsseite.

So long
Wagdy


----------



## Sagardo (14. Oktober 2007)

Wir sollten mit dem Ungleichgewicht etwas abwarten, im moment sind ja eigentlich nur Spieler an dem Spiel interessiert, die sich größtenteils vom Casualspieler/der breiten Masse unterscheiden.
Aber gerade die "breite Masse" ist ja klassisch für das "Gute" und da in den meisten Filmen nun mal die "Guten" auf Seiten der Menschen sind , werden sich wohl beim Launch und im späteren Verlauf mit dem hinuzkommen der "breiten Masse" auch mehr Ordnungspieler ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gab es ja schon bei DAOC ein paar Belohnungen für Spieler , die zur unterbevölkerten Seite gegangen sind, das wird es bestimmt auch hier geben.

Unter anderem waren das,

-Start bei LVL 20/30 
-mehr XP/Rp
-mehr Schaden PVE/PVP  etc.

Also keine Sorge, das wird schon.
Zur Not müssen sie halt noch eine 3. Fraktion dazu patchen *gg*


----------



## El Pistolero (14. Oktober 2007)

Zwerge an die Macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (25. Oktober 2007)

dein verdacht könnte sich aber bestätigen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry184343


----------



## fabian20 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ooh Gott

ihr seid alle ungläubig.....Das bedeutet ich muss euch allen den rechten glauben mit meinem sigmarprister einprügeln^^ Mein großhammer bekehrt , oder zerstört jeden^^


----------



## TheHaunted80 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe diese Befürchtungen nicht.

denke mal es wird auch viele warhammerspieler geben, deswegen nehmen bestimmt viele die rasse der zwerge/hochelfen..

aber wenn ich es mir so recht überlege..*grübel*..wie es mir vorkommt, hat die "böse" seite coolere charaktere bzw. sehen die "bösen" cooler aus..

besonders haben es mir die orks angetan..so ein schwarzork wäre schon geil..hehehe..


----------



## Torrance (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe schon 5 Jahre DAoC gespielt und ihr könnt mir glauben, das GOA/Mythic so ein ungleichgewicht nicht zulassen wird. Sie heissen ja ned Blizzard. Desweiteren gibt es auf beiden Seiten verschiedene Klassen, was den Reiz mal die andere Seite zuspielen, viel größer macht als bei WoW. Wozu soll man da Horde/Ally spielen, wenn man schon auf einer Seite ist? Ich habe da keine Bedenken und wer seinen Char/Klasse nur nach aussehen spielen will, wird an WAR sowieso keinen Spass haben.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Jueliee (26. Oktober 2007)

also Targon124(seite1)hat 100% recht .
wenn die sich am tabletop orientieren(was se eig müssen...)dann wird das choas von den werten her imba sein,aba auch stumpf.zwerge ham ähnlich gute werte sind nur langsamer und zäher und verbissener.die menschen/elfen rassen sind schnell,schlau und im fall der menschen mit technologie+magie ausgerüstet...
die elfen werden wahrscheinlich sowas wie nen agi-bonus ham weil mnan sie auch im tabletop nie trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wennse innen AddOn skaven/echsenmenschen reinbringen oder waldelfen wirds interessant obund wie sie die völkerboni außn tabletop umsetzen...^^den die elfen ham da nen waldstealth(wennse im waldsind) können bäume mit magie durch die gegend treiben etc. echsen slann wird wenns die gibt die ödeste klassen übahaupt^^den ganzen tag in seiner sänfte rumfliegen und alles was sich bewegt einäschern...^^aba wenn im nachkampf bist--->TOT!

mfg


----------



## Neko-Rune (26. Oktober 2007)

*El Pistolero zustimm*    Zwerge an die Macht


----------



## Jueliee (26. Oktober 2007)

ach nochwas...wenn echt die breite masse nach ordnung geht und die powergamer zum chaos wirds "wieder" so in WoW aufm PvE server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 horde gewinnt 99%... aba da WaR eig nen reine´s PvP spiel ist solte sich das einfach von allein aufpendeln^^


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (26. Oktober 2007)

ich war horde und werde ordnung sielen. warum? ganz einfach: der sigmarpriester hats mir angetan. ich find den einfach  mega cool. auch in wow hätte ich allianz gespielt im rp schattenbrand um meinen bekannten hordler von taerar zu killn im bg. nur leider dauert das lvln so lange.
naja kurze abschweifung. warum ich ordnung spielen werde? momentan tendieren mehr leute zur zerstörung und ich finde, dass es viel mehr reiz ist, wenn man seine stadt oder so gegen eine mächtige überzahl verteidigen muss und wenn man dann gewinnt, dann ist die freude großt. das heißt dann ungefähr bei ordnung: los leute, heute müssen wir wieder einer übermächtigen armee gegenüberstehen, haut sie um.
bei zerstörung wirds eher so sein: kommt leute, wir sind eh mehr, wir machen sie nieder, voll langweilig.
versteht ihr was ich sagen will?? ich habe kein reiz am spiel wenn ich eh weiß, dass ich gewinne, ich will kämpfen und zwar auch wenn es schlecht für mich aussieht.


----------



## Efgrib (27. Oktober 2007)

chaos wird die selben probleme ahben wie die allianz in wow, zu viele die nichts könenn werden diese seite wählen...


----------



## Esric (27. Oktober 2007)

Und ihr habt alle das gleiche Problem, dass ihr vergesst das es ein Spiel ist und Spaß machen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Jeder Mensch der WoW spielt hat Spaß nur halt auf seine Art und Weise, der eine macht gerne PVP und der andere questet lieber oder geht in Instanzen.

Zudem vergesst ihr das manche weniger und manche mehr Zeit haben was bei einem so stark Itemabhängigen Spiel wie WoW ausschlaggebend ist. Klar gibt es Leute die das Spiel nicht beherrschen aber es zwingt euch wirklich, aber auch wirklich niemand mit solchen Leuten zusammen zu spielen. Dafür gibt es Gilden und Freundeslisten um sich gleichgesinnte zu suchen und mit denen das selbe Ziel zu verfolgen. Wenn ihr auf einen trefft kann man höfflich darauf hinweisen wieso man jetzt die Gruppe verlässt und fertig.

Back to Topic:

Ich werde mich spontan entscheiden, habe sowohl Horde und Allianz gespielt und dort auch jedes mal spontan entschieden was mir zusagt, sozusagen Liebe auf den ersten Blick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Idioten gabs und wird auch weiterhin auf beiden Seiten geben von daher ist es eh Latex was man wählt ^^


----------



## RyniaUnda (27. Oktober 2007)

Also langsam check ich diese dauernden Vergleiche zwischen den MMORPG's nicht.
1) Wie wir mittlerweile wissen, hat Mythic sehr viel Erfahrung mit PvP und RvR.
2) Ich denke, dass Mythic beide Seiten so stylen werden, dass es im großen und ganzen sich schön aufteilen wird. Blizzard war es schlicht egal, ob die Seiten ausgeglichen sind oder nicht (zu mindest bei Release)
3) Immer wieder lese ich diese Vergleiche, dass Blizzard keine Ahung hat von PvP und WoW immer mehr und mehr zu einem PvE-Spiel wird. Ähm? Wtf? Bei Release gab es noch kein BG! Auser unnötiges OpenPvP gab es da nicht! Was haben wir mittlerweile? 4BG's, Arenen, Open-PvP-BG sowohl in der alten als auch neuen Welt. Ja ich geb zu, dass man über die Umsetzung streiten kann, aber trotzdem ist jetzt mehr PvP als zu Release! WoW ist im Grunde primär ein PvE-Spiel. In WoW geht es nicht darum tollen Rum in irgendeiner Arena zuholen, sondern die Elite kämpft in sehr harten und ausgiebigen Kämpfen. Ich wage zubehaupten, dass der Großteil der PvP-Spieler nur MC (früher) oder Kara (jetzt) gesehen haben und daraus schließen was Raiden bedeutet. Aber wenn man mal in Naxx/BT steht und der Boss geht down, ist das auch in WoW mehr wert als der beste in der Arenawertung zusein.

Also bitte hört endlich mit diesen dämlichen Vergleichen der MMO's auf.

Derzeit schaut es so aus, dass jedes Franchise sich eine sehr gute Nische gesucht hat und eigentlich kaum einem anderen in den Tümpel pinkelt. Persönlich bin ich froh wenn War kommt, weil dann hoffentlich endlich weniger PvPler unterwegs sind, die leider meist in Instanzen (wenn sie mal mitkommen) echt keine Ahung von ihrer Klasse haben. Ich kann eigentlich bis jetzt nicht verstehen, warum Leute Arena so begeistert spielen, wenn GW das besser und geschickter umgesetzt hat.


----------



## Borke (27. Oktober 2007)

ich erinnere euch nur an die Verteilung Horde-Allianz zu Anfang. Da kamen auf einen Hordler mal locker 2,3 Allies. Mit der Zeit hat sich allerdings herausgestellt, dass die meisten (ohne hier jemanden aufn Schlips treten zu wollen) Kiddies nunmal Ally spielen und in den BGs alt aussehen. Kenn' persönlich keinen Hordler, der nicht schonmal nen Ally gespielt und sich über das geflame aufgeregt hat. (nicht dass sich die Horde davon freisprechen könnte... *räusper) Will sagen: arg viele sind zur Horde gewechselt, so dass die 
momentane Verteilung keineswegs dem Stand vom release entspricht.

zum thema: umfragen zeigen, dass bedeutend mehr leute chaos spielen werden - wie das auf längere sicht aussieht, lässt sich, glaub ich, jetzt noch gar nicht ausmachen. Kann sein, dass der umgekehrte Fall von WoW eintrtitt, kann sein, dass die Ordnung widererwartend für viele attraktiver sein wird.
Man wird's sehen - aber jetzt schon die Pferde scheu machen mit posts über ungerechte Verteilung und "keine Schnitte im PVP" halt ich für spekulativ und zu diesem zeitpunkt unangebracht.


----------



## Glomandir (28. Oktober 2007)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich persl. denke auch das auch in WAR nach Release eher die Ordnung die meisten Spieler haben wird, denn die ganzen Spontankäufer und Casuals werden doch eher zu den "normalen und beliebten" Standardrassen tendieren. Der harte Kern der schon 12+ Monate sich mit dem Spiel befasst wählt deine Fraktion unter ganz anderen Gesichtspunkten aus wie der normal Spieler der die Verpackung cool fand und das Spiel deswegen gekauft hat.


hmmm... also bei mir isses eigentlich egal was ich 12 Monate lang gemacht habe... bei solchen Sielen kommt immer erst mal die Rasse dran, welche die Krönung der Schöpfung ist... 

Genau... der Zwerg... danach werd ich wohl mal reihum alle ausprobieren und am schluss bei der Rasse enden, die Geschaffen wurde als die Götter nur noch ausschuss hatten... GENAU .. die Elfen ^^

------

Ich denke es gibt schlussendlich keine langweiligen Völker... nur unfähige Rollenspieler ... ein guter Rollenspieler schafft es auch ne Mülltonne als interessanten Char dastehen zu lassen^^

Hach.. wie vermiss ich meine PnP Spieltruppe^^


----------



## El Pistolero (28. Oktober 2007)

aber irgendwie kommen mir die entwickler schon so parteiisch vor... in den trailern kriegt irgendwie immer die ordnung auf die mütze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (28. Oktober 2007)

RyniaUnda schrieb:


> Also bitte hört endlich mit diesen dämlichen Vergleichen der MMO's auf.



Sag mir nicht was ich zutun und zu lassen hab. Wenn ich WOW mit WAR vergleichen will werde ich das tun. Ich find das auch total richtig, dass das getan wird. Überall vergleicht man. Bei autos, bei handys warum nicht auch bei MMO´s?



> Und ihr habt alle das gleiche Problem, dass ihr vergesst das es ein Spiel ist und Spaß machen soll angry.gif ! Jeder Mensch der WoW spielt hat Spaß nur halt auf seine Art und Weise, der eine macht gerne PVP und der andere questet lieber oder geht in Instanzen.




Käse!! Ich hab zweieinhalb jahre wow gespielt. Wenn man ein normales spiel spielt und keinen bock mehr hat hört man auf. Bei wow ist das anders. Da kostet das spiel geld und man denkt och dann spiel ich halt weiter sonst ist das geld zum fenster rausgeschmissen. 

Ihr könnts mir glauben oder nicht: Es gibt bestimmt nen haufen spielern die das spiel einfach nur anödet und die nur spielen weils:

a) keine vergleichbare alternative (subjektive betrachtung) gibt
b) ihnen dann für nicht spielen das ausgegebene geld dann doch zu schad ist
c) darauf hoffen das irgendein patch den spielspass dann doch wieder zurückbringt!
d) man lernt leute kennen mit denen man gern spricht oder chattet oder sonstiges. Ich kenn viele die kommen nur noch in wow um mit ihrer gilde zu chatten.

Das ist das heikle bei wow. Es muss nicht unbedingt spass machen und man spielt es trotzdem!

Teufelswerk dieses spiel^^

Man bin ich gut immer hab ich recht XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ne war nurn spass

cya leuts


----------



## BigKahoona (31. Oktober 2007)

Jueliee schrieb:


> also Targon124(seite1)hat 100% recht .
> wenn die sich am tabletop orientieren(was se eig müssen...)dann wird das choas von den werten her imba sein,aba auch stumpf.zwerge ham ähnlich gute werte sind nur langsamer und zäher und verbissener.die menschen/elfen rassen sind schnell,schlau und im fall der menschen mit technologie+magie ausgerüstet...
> die elfen werden wahrscheinlich sowas wie nen agi-bonus ham weil mnan sie auch im tabletop nie trifft
> 
> ...



Aloha!

Das tut ja weh so etwas zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kannst das nicht mit dem Tabeltop vereinen!
... denn Waldelfen kämpfen im Tabletop IMMER nur in ihrer Heimat (daher die Baum-Boni) und der Slann ist ein magisches Ungetüm, daß von einer Horder wirklich harter Nahkämpfer (Tempelwache) geschützt wird, wie willst Du diesem Umstand gerecht werden?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke mal das sich für die Echsen der klassische General als Spielfigur daher verbietet; andererseits spielts Du ja auch beim Chaos einen Auserwählten und nicht einen großen Dämon.

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß!


----------



## BigKahoona (31. Oktober 2007)

Aloha...again!

Ich kann mir NICHT vorstellen, daß die Entwickler die Vorteile der einzelnen Völker - was die Grundwerte  betrifft - vom Tabletop auf WAR übertagen werden / können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach weil es zu unfair wäre. 
Beim Tabletop spiest Du eine Armee, bei WAR ein Individuum (....wer hat jetzt "ich nicht" geplärrt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) .
Wenn Du dich beim Tabletop für Chaos entscheidest dann mußt Du damit leben, daß Du eine Armee mit vergleichsweise wenigen Figuren ins Feld führst ... und das Du getrost noch ins Kino gehen kannst, wenn dein Gegenspieler eine Nightgobbo-Only Armee gegen dich ins Feld führt, er wird die Extrazeit zur Armeeaufstellung brauchen! 

Das ist übrigens auch ein Umstand der mich als Spieler eher abschreckt, denn allein der Gedanke das mein Auserwählter des Chaos oder meine Echsenmenschen Tempelwache (wenn es die gäbe) von einem Squigg-Treiba auf dem Schlachtfeld gemoscht wird (sogar mehrmals hintereinander) treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß!


----------



## Sagardo (31. Oktober 2007)

Naja es wird wohl für jede Klasse die Möglichkeit geben jede Klasse zu schlagen.
Da das System zur Wertigkeit der einzelnen Charaktere/Gruppen in WAR bestimmt nicht seinen Einzug halten wird,ist das wohl ein Opfer das man erbringen muss, um ein Spiel zu bekommen was spaß machen soll.

Zum Thema :

In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind schon die ersten, die umdenken und zum Release doch Ordnung spielen wollen, da sich nicht bei der Masse sein wollen, sondern ordentlich Feinde haben wollen, da ordentlich Feinde = Ordentlich RP'S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass sich das Verhältnis zu Anfang auf einzelnen Servern erst einpendeln wird. 
Aber man könnte ja auch die maximale Population des Servers durch 2 Teilen und den Server für die eine Fraktion eine Zeil lang sperren, nachdem die Fraktion die Hälfte der Plätze erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder eine Anzeige, die nicht nur die Auslastung des Servers anzeigt, sondern auch das Verhältnis.

Ich denke Mythic macht das schon und wenn nicht, naja gibt es mehr RP's für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (31. Oktober 2007)

BigKahoona schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens auch ein Umstand der mich als Spieler eher abschreckt, denn allein der Gedanke das mein Auserwählter des Chaos oder meine Echsenmenschen Tempelwache (wenn es die gäbe) von einem Squigg-Treiba auf dem Schlachtfeld gemoscht wird (sogar mehrmals hintereinander) treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine sorge wird er nicht. beides zerstörung^^

btw was sind RP´s?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rufpunkte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (31. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> keine sorge wird er nicht. beides zerstörung^^
> 
> btw was sind RP´s?
> 
> ...



Reichspunkte = RP

Und ob es ungerecht ist oder nicht... kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt niemand sagen. Ich denke einfach, wir alle werden den ServerStart abwarten müssen und dann nach 6-7 Monate (wenn die erste Flut überstanden ist) wird es sich zeigen, ob was ungerecht ist oder nicht. Und wie ich Mythic kenne, werden die was gegen diese ungerechtigkeit unternehmen (sofern es denn eine gibt^^)

Ggfs. mal Sterni fragen... aber ich denke der wird ned mehr dazusagen können, wie das was ich grad schrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (1. November 2007)

Rattatusch schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> ich freue mich total auf W.A.R aber stehe der Einteilung der Fraktionen eher kritisch gegenüber, da ich befürchte, das Chaos ziehmlich viele Anhänger haben wird, und Ordnung kaum bzw wesentlich weniger.
> BEGRÜNDUNG: Viele neue Abonenten kommen aus dem WoW Universum und dort herrschen (zumindest bei meinem Realmpool [ Raserei ] ) große PvP Unterschiede !! Die Horde gewinnt dort zu 85-90% und natürlich will keiner zu den Verlierern gehören!!! Oft ist es so, das die Allianz durchaus das Potenzial dazu hat, mit zuhalten oder zugewinnen, jedoch fehlt meist einfach die Motivation !!! Ich meine, wer 999 mal verliert, glaubt einfach nicht mehr dran, dass er beim 1000 mal gewinnen könnte !!! Ich erlebe es selber oft, wenn ich mit meinem Ally Char das Bg betrete und dort sitzen am Spawn 3-4 Afk'ler die nur ein Abzeichen abgrabbeln wollen um sich dann wieder anzumelden, und wieder Afk zu gehen, hier ist das beste Beispiel für fehlende Motivation bzw schlechtes PvP !!! Deshalb befürchte ich, dass viele (jetzt) Alllianzer , die zu W.A.R. wechseln, Chaos ( die Horden Fraktion von W.A.R.) nehmen um wenigstens in dem Game Sieger zu sein.
> ...




Nö, ich nehm Chaos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigKahoona (1. November 2007)

El schrieb:


> keine sorge wird er nicht. beides zerstörung^^
> 
> btw was sind RP´s?
> 
> ...




Aloha

Das beide auf einer "Seite" stehen ist auch so eine Sache, die nicht so wirklich zur Umsetzung von Warhammer Fantasy Battle passen will.
Dort stehen Chaos und Grünhäute schon seit etlichen Editionen nicht mehr auf der selben Seite (seit die Orkz ein eigenes Armeebuch haben) ... wenn man es genau nehmen würde, dann ständen nicht einmal verschiedene Chaosfraktionen auf der selben Seite, zu mindest nicht mehr nach Acherons Scheitern (woran auch ein gewisser Ork nicht ganz unschuldig ist). 

So viel zu einer inhaltlichen Umsetzung eines beliebten Fantasy Tabletop ... naja man wird sehen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß


----------

